# ISO Easy Samosa Recipe



## chave9825 (Nov 5, 2009)

I volunteered to make samosas for a vegan Indian's birthday, but I'm a little nervous about making the dough...I seem to always screw stuff like that up. Is there a good substitute to a homemade eggless dough? Would phyllo dough work well?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Nov 5, 2009)

I will be monitoring THIS thread closely!  Just look how big my eyes will be.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 6, 2009)

According to Samosa-Recipe.com - use Filo/Phyllo for samosas you are going to fry, use puff pastry dough if you are going to bake them in the oven.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 6, 2009)

No phyllo does not work.  Here are some things however that will work.  

- Ready made pie crust - you can roll it a bit more, cut it into squares, fill, fold into traingles and fry.  Samosa dough is made very similar to pie dough.  The only difference is we use oil and not butter to make the dough flaky.  

- Ready made wonton skins (square).  To me this is the best option.  Brush edges with water, fill, fold and fry. 

Making samosa doug is not hard.  It basically follows a similar technique that you use to make pie crust.  Think of it as a savory pie crust dough that uses oil rather than butter or shortening.  You first add good amount of oil to the dough so it resembles cookie crumbs, then add some super cold water to make a dough.  Let it rest and off you go.  Ensure to salt the dough.


----------



## JJSH (Nov 6, 2009)

This looks fairly simple, but I haven't tried it myself (yet!)

My Kitchen Snippets: Baked Chicken Samosas


----------



## chave9825 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> No phyllo does not work. Here are some things however that will work.
> 
> - Ready made pie crust - you can roll it a bit more, cut it into squares, fill, fold into traingles and fry. Samosa dough is made very similar to pie dough. The only difference is we use oil and not butter to make the dough flaky.
> 
> ...


 
wonton skins would be great, except the only ones i find contain eggs..


----------

